# IE Tester for your Websites



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

IE 8 beta 2 is around the corner & to help web developers this tool has surfaced on the internet.


> IETester is a free WebBrowser that allows you to have the rendering and javascript engines of *IE8 beta 1, IE7 IE 6 and IE5.5 on Vista and XP*, as well as the installed IE in the same process.


Download IETester v0.2.2 (23.8MB) 

IETester Home Page

Also if you guys want your websites to be rendered as IE 7 on IE 8 then, you will need to add:


```
X-UA-Compatible: IE=EmulateIE7
```
More info on the above can be found here.


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2008)

Was searching for something like this.. Will sure help me 

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. really helpful


----------



## victor_rambo (May 31, 2008)

Seems like a very useful tool. Will will download it. Thank you.


----------



## iMav (Jun 1, 2008)

You're welcome guys


----------



## anandk (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good, thanx.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 1, 2008)

Update:

It works fine now. Not sure what was wrong or what was fixed. Looks like it needs a PC restart to run.

Edit: My previous statement(quoted below) is outdated.


> Downloaded, installed but the program *did not run*. Keeps on saying "IEtester.exe has encountered an problem and needs to close." Not sure if the problem is with my PC or the software.


Anywayz, you can still do most of what it does by installing a FF addon called IE netrenderer


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, just tried to run it today again and it works. Not sure what was wrong and what was fixed(if any). But looks like a PC restart is required to run it. I don't think the Author mentioned that. Anywayz, will email him about this issue!

Edit: still the software does not run smoothly, it does crash sometimes.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 2, 2008)

you guys don't use browser shots ?
*browsershots.org/


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 2, 2008)

^browser shots does not help much if you are on localhost and using .htaccess protection. You can use C name if you are using localhost without htacess protection!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Ah, Ok.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot...


----------

